# Anybody out there still waiting???



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Were any of you out there put on NHS waiting list in December 08 and told it's a 12 month waiting list?

(To then find out In Nov its 14 months and now 18mths)

Are you still waiting to be called in or have you been seen?
Replies apprecited.
xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

18 months!?  no one has told us that   
we were put on the waiting list at our first appointment in march 09 (was referred in oct 0.  we were told 12 months at that appoinment but were told at christmas that it was now 14 months so we should be looking at june for treatment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww girls im sorry that the wait is a long one and i do feel for you, waiting sucks. waiting lists offen go up and down so hope your seen soon

you can self fund a cycle while your waiting if that is possible.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Joeyrella i was put on the list in Dec 08 and was told 12months, then around oct/nov called the clinic and they told me 14 months then in dec i was told 18 months. Originally i was due to of gone in Dec last year but im still waiting...... 

Its so frustrating as I have had no contact what so ever from the clinic it's almost like ive been forgotten about. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can always call them hun for updates if you feel you need to hun.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

it is extremely frustrating, it feels like the goal posts are always moving.  you base whether you are going to wait for nhs treatment or pay privately on the rough idea of when you will be treated, obviously you don't expect to be given an exact date but a general idea.  having said that, no waiting times they've given us have ever panned out to be anywhere near the number of weeks/months they've told us, so i shouldn't be surprised!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i was put on the waiting list in Oct 08 and was told 12 months. It then got changed to 15 - 18 months. However we got to the top of the list in Jan and have our planning appointment on 25th Feb. So hopefully it won't be too long for you.x


----------



## loeytom85 (Jun 10, 2009)

I got accidentally put on Ivf cardiff treatment and swansea LWC, both letters came back and LWC swansea had an appointment about 3months from the letter and tx started in the november 2009, but cardiff sent my initial consultation letter to the wrong address!!!! Then I phoned up to explain they were very rude about it, and they couldn't give me an appointment until the november 2009 for the consulation, there seems to be a lot bigger waiting list at cardiff. Hope it sorts its self out soon and you can start, good luck when you do 
Louise


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I have just been added to the list and was told 18 months because the move to 2 free cycles came as a surprise and they need time to staff up.


----------



## loeytom85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thinks its put a lot of extra time on the waiting list with this 2nd free cycle as they have to go back as far as 5 years i think they said and contact the ladies which are nearly 40 to get them in now before its too late. Ive been told aswell though that its not 100% written in stone that were going to get a 2nd go, it all depends on the budget in march im told! Also was told that i needed to phone the clinic in march to make sure the criteria hasn't changed and if it has i can be aware of it before april to try and sort the problem out, like BMI!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the 2nd go on the nhs has been passed, can you imagine if they now turn round and say no

i was there when edwina hart announced the increase in cycles and have been part of the campaign since the start

girls i know its so hard waiting , ive waiting long enough myself but for me and many other i am sure, i would have been happy to wait an extra 6 months to get 2 full cycles of ivf.

i went without a lot of things to fund private treatment and also fought very hard on the campaign using my own money to travel backwards and forwards to cardiff for meetings etc etc. 

i am sorry that clinic arent geared up for this change but i think it was a surprise to everyone when the increase in cycles were announced. loeytom there is a questions and anwser thread on this board and i posted answers direct from edwina hart on criteria etc.

i really hope that the wait goes quick for you ladies, 18 months/6 months etc might seem like a very long time but just think you could be protential getting 8k's worth of treatment for nothing!


----------



## loeytom85 (Jun 10, 2009)

thats excellent then, was waiting to phone LWC in march to be told it isnt going ahead, such a relief. I will have a look at the post youve put on about questions can prepare myself then. 
Defo worth waiting that extra couple of months to save the money as the money can then be spent on the little miracle waiting to happen.  

Louise x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont worry louise the funding is in place, if there was any way it wouldnt be im sure edwina har wouldnt have made a big announment


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

I was added to the list Nov 08 and told 12 months. When I contacted them in January I was told the wait was now 18 months. I am hoping for a planning appointment in May. Fingers crossed!

It's my first post - hi everyone! x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Bev

just wanted to say welcome  

The ladies here are all lovely!

Sam


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi bev
fingers crossed for May


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Bev.... Welcome aboard. xxx

Defo worth waiting the extra 6 months I totally agree, to be honest i didnt think of it tha way (Thanks Miriam). As I cannot afford to self fund it's defo worth the wait especially knowing that I may qualify for a second go funded also....

I know all you women out there has been through a long long journey where as I have only just really started and im thankful to have you all here to be there for me when I have questions that need answering, i guess i were just wondering how many other ladies out there were in the same boat and were due to be called in like myself...... 

Im at the clinic to see Dr.griffiths on the 25th of this month (an appointment i had requested), are any of you there on that day, im there at 12pm...

Miriam.... Where will I find that post you mentioned about questions and answers?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

think you mean thanks to kara leighsa    hope you all get called in soon ladies and karas right at least you will get your 2 goes if needed


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.. Ooops... Sorry Kara!!! Lol...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm seeing Dr. Griffiths on that day Leighsa, think my appoint is 11.40 will have to keep eye out for you wear something distinctive!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol Hi Pixtrix Yeh I will Look forward to finally meeting you i'll prob be there early at 11.30ish, hear out for the name leighsa as reception. Not sure what i'll wear but i'll let ya know Lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leigsha this is the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217339.45

fancy getting me and miriam mixed up lol your losing it now


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Leighsa, I'm at IVF wales on 25th for planning appointment, but not until 3.30pm. So you will have long gone by then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

3 FF there is one day, should we warn them lol only kidding girls


----------

